# How can I make a bob trap?



## Columba livia!

I have a loft window about 4 feet wide and a little under 2 feet tall. I usually just open the window and let my birds out , but now I have some birds that I can't let out. my question is, how far apart are the bobs on a bob trap?
I already have an idea on how to make it, but how far apart, and what kind of material should the bobs be made out of?

Thanks!


----------



## sky tx

Surely you know a pigeon flyer in Dallas--visit one of them


----------



## Columba livia!

sorry, I don't. and this web site easier anyway Do you know how?


----------



## Pegasus

If you empty your inbox maybe some people can send you some link for you to look at...Just a suggestion...


----------



## sky tx

Google search Pigeon bop traps--I think the bobs are 1 & 5/8 inches apart about 10-12 inches long


----------



## Columba livia!

I'll try that again. for some reasons I could only find bob traps for sale. not how to make some.

does anyone have a bob trap on there loft? if you do, let me know the appropriate spacing measurements. 

Thanks for all the help so far! 1 5/8'' sounds good.


----------



## spirit wings

you may beable to make a simple drop trap..that is a door on the opening that you prop open about 4 inches on the bottom, and they drop in the loft, but can not fly up and out of it, or you can do some reconstruction and do something like the pic...still not sure how you will let out just the ones you want to without letting the others out??


----------



## Columba livia!

My birds are tame, and if i have to in order to keep the other "prisoner birds"in, i would let my free flyers out by had. i could also shut the "prisoners" in one part of my loft, and open the window for the others to go out, and the put on the bob trap, and let the "prisoner birds" back into the rest of the loft.


----------



## spirit wings

Columba livia! said:


> My birds are tame, and if i have to in order to keep the other "prisoner birds"in, i would let my free flyers out by had. i could also shut the "prisoners" in one part of my loft, and open the window for the others to go out, and the put on the bob trap, and let the "prisoner birds" back into the rest of the loft.


why don't you keep the prisoner birds in their own section so you don't have to worry about them getting out.


----------



## Columba livia!

I do that, but their own section is pretty small. but i think i will make a dorp trap like yours I just now see the pictures. that looks so cool! Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings

Columba livia! said:


> I do that, but their own section is pretty small. but i think i will make a dorp trap like yours I just now see the pictures. that looks so cool! Thanks!


the pics are not of mine that is another members loft...that is another idea just to show you along with doing the simple drop trap with the door.


----------

